# New Mommy Jitters - eucalyptus



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay. We've survived the first week and we've only had a mange scare, a poisonous plant scare, a vaccine scare and a mineral deficiency scare.... :roll: 

I admit, I'm being over-cautious but I think it's better that I'm too worried than not worried enough - someone give me a "hear, hear" please, so I don't feel so over-bearing!

I do have a question - my little 7-month-old wether will not stay away from the dried eucalyptus leaves and bark that fall over the fence from the neighbor's yard. Is it okay that he's eating that stuff? I keep the area as cleared as possible but I can't get rid of it all... He runs and plays and jumps and is very attentive and responsive so he doesn't seem to be having any obvious and immediate affect. The only thing I'm watching is that his poop doesn't pop out like little berries (like my pregnant doe's) - it's a segmented but clumped together like dog poop. It seems like it's been that way from day 1, though. Should I be worried? He's getting free-range browse, alfalfa, Purina goat minerals, baking soda, and a wee bit of grain treat (a TBSP or two) every once in a while, maybe every other day at the most. Should I just let him figure it out? Eucalyptus seems to be another one of those plants that some say are highly toxic and some don't even list.

SDK - thanks for the number. I'm actually going to call you next week just so that you'll have mine then when things slow down a little for you, maybe we can get together. I've ordered my Ivomec and will need to do that injection when it arrives. I'm not worried about the injection but I want to make sure I get the dose right. Maybe you can help me figure that our over the phone when it gets here.

Thanks for listening!

Becky D


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

When I first got my goaties I was asking all sort of questions- I had thought I done my research before hand but it is totally different when you get them. I compare it to being a mother of my two legged kids. So many questions and concerns come up- TGS is wonderful for this!!! I would be lost without it. I consider myself still a newbie and will be facing my first kidding season. YIKES! I remember when I gave my first shot- I was nervous as all get out and dreaded it and I am even a RN. Welcome to the world of goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By the way... it is way OK.... to be over protective of our goaties....we all do it...because we love our goats..... 

Oh most Goats... love eucalyptus leaves....it is actually good for them.....not sure about the round leave ones though ...but mine... go nuts over the regular variety.......if you have a goat that won't eat....feed them eucalyptus leaves.... they will eat that...even if they are not eating at all. alot of times... :wink:

If he isn't getting scours... by eating to much ....let him eat it... :thumb: 
If the poo is clumpy.... get a fecal test for worms and cocci ....then you will know... if it is from feed or inner critters... :hug:



> So many questions and concerns come up- TGS is wonderful for this!!! I would be lost without it.


Thank you Chi Chi... :thumb: that is what... we are here for .... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No worries :hug: 

As Toth said, he'll be fine but do get a fecal run to see if it's a food related issue thats causing the clumpy poop, or "inner critters" :wink: Best to be sure and treat if needed than to let it run wild and cause further issues.

Chi Chi that was very sweet of you :hug:


----------



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement - I'm glad the eucalyptus is okay because my little guy LOVES them. I mean, he eats all the other stuff in the yard, too, but if given the choice, he'll take those long, skinny eucalyptus leaves over the other browse.

I'll pick up a poop test - I have on hand some injectible Ivermectin as he is due within the next month so I may end up dosing him early if it comes back positive for worms. He's so dang cute that I can't imagine anything as yucky as worms living inside him..... Now I really do sound like a new mommy, you know, the kind that think their screamin', stinkin', rotten kids are perfect.....

And I'll vouch for TGS anyday - you all have already helped me with SOOOOO much and it's only been a week and a day!

Becky D


----------



## goatiji (Apr 20, 2013)

this is to Becky D. I saw that you are giving your wether alfalfa in your post. I have talked to many, vets, people from goat associations, university professors, not just the public blogs, and all of them say not to feed wethers alfalfa. It is not good for bladder and can create stones, etc. Bermuda hay is the way to go.


----------

